# SAPO - the latest info



## Hooked (29/6/21)

*Mail links have been re-established with 37 countries, says Post Office – but may be slow *
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/p...from-these-countries-but-possibly-slow-2021-6




"Postal service links have been re-established with more than three dozen countries, the South African Post Office announced on Tuesday. That includes the United States of America, the United Kingdom, and Japan, as well as Lesotho, Namibia, and Mozambique. 

But sending letters and parcels to and from all those countries may still not be fast, it warned.

"International transport connections are not running optimally owing to reduced flights, and therefore the delivery time for international items is longer than normal," said the Post Office...

The countries with which South Africa now has postal links again are:

Argentina
Austria
Botswana
Brazil
Canada
China
Czech Republic
Denmark
England
eSwatini
France
Great Britain
Greece
Germany (by ship only, no airmail)
India
Israel
Italy
Japan
Lesotho
Mozambique
Namibia
Northern Ireland
Poland
Portugal
Romania
Russia
Scotland
Singapore
South Korea
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
Thailand
UAE
Ukraine
USA
Wales

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DavyH (29/6/21)

Great Britain
AND England
AND Scotland
AND Wales
AND Northern Ireland

SAPO. Oh dear.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/6/21)

Hooked said:


> But sending letters and parcels to and from all those countries may still not be fast, it warned.
> 
> "International transport connections are not running optimally owing to reduced flights, and therefore the delivery time for international items is longer than normal," said the Post Office...



Does this mean they can add more loot to the current storage pool at a faster rate?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (12/11/21)

My brother collects Toby jugs and he ordered a Winston Churchill from the UK. It was sent via Royal Mail to SAPO and it was delivered to our Post Office today - a mere THREE WEEKS after his order was placed!! I thought I'd just let everyone know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------

